# Show tank



## Africancichlidsireland

Hope this is in the right place. A quick pic of one of my show tanks


----------



## susankat

Its beautiful


----------



## msbubbles328

_Awesome Aquarium...my cichlids dig up my sand and move it around!_


----------



## Africancichlidsireland

Thanks, I'm in every morning moving all the sand back to position, they have mounds built up the front everyday


----------



## Kehy

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## drunkenbeast

Very nice tank! looks great! your peacocks all look really cool!


----------



## Summer

very pretty!


----------



## Africancichlidsireland

Thanks everyone


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

thats absolutly gorgeous


----------



## Chillwill007

Awesome tank can we get some specs and info please?


----------



## Z400

The Tri-Color guy in between the 2 OB Peacocks towards the top, what is that fella? 
Ive seen pictures of them before but never did figure out what they were called.


----------



## Rob72

that is very cool


----------



## jbrown5217

That is a beautiful tank


----------



## Kev1jm2

Quite impressive. I'd be curious to know the details (stocking, filter, etc)


----------



## jrman83

Very nice! Big tank?


----------



## Africancichlidsireland

Z400 said:


> The Tri-Color guy in between the 2 OB Peacocks towards the top, what is that fella?
> Ive seen pictures of them before but never did figure out what they were called.


It's a victorian species called Pundamilia Nyererei


----------



## jshill103

ooooo


----------



## Aquarist03

Beautiful tank! You've definitely got some good looking peacocks in there.


----------

